# Remote Start Factory Add-On



## Dickera (Sep 8, 2017)

I know with all new Chevy and Ford vehicles they all come with remote start, its adding a fuse or relay and programing a new fob to make it active. 
Does anyone know if this can be done to add remote start to the Atlas? I would like to keep it as factory as possible, so not wanting to buy an aftermarket Remote Start if it can be avoided.

Thanks


----------



## Butterball12 (Sep 27, 2017)

Did a little searching and was able to find this

https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen_2018_Atlas/Remote-Start-Kit/70042331/3CN065760.html

Maybe your dealer could give you some more information.


----------



## jkueter (Feb 12, 2008)

It was an option to order from the factory for my SE. They said it would be cheaper to do that than do it later. But that at least leads me to believe you can have your dealer do it.


----------



## richyrich999 (Oct 20, 2008)

Even the base model in Canada (Trendline) has "Remote Start Preparation" so I'm guessing it's an easy addition to activate it and surely the US ones should be the same?


----------

